# Maxima Electrical



## JermaineDupri (Oct 12, 2005)

I'm having a few electrical problems on my 1993 maxima which I heard were pretty common but saw no posts involving my problems. 

The first problem is the clock works briefly at times. Sometimes only for a second or two others for a minute or two but always at start up. One time it worked after holding the reset button. Also the clock keeps time, it doesn't reset every time it comes on. What could it be?

The last problem is with the power locks. Sometimes they work, other times they don't. I haven't had the car long so I don't know if its conditional or just random. All other electrical functions work (except the clock) when the power locks don't. I have a remote starter/lock and don't have any problems with the starter when the locks don't work.

Any info would help. Even if it's to take it in to a shop.


----------



## alexsh (Oct 15, 2005)

*tune up*



JermaineDupri said:


> I'm having a few electrical problems on my 1993 maxima which I heard were pretty common but saw no posts involving my problems.
> 
> The first problem is the clock works briefly at times. Sometimes only for a second or two others for a minute or two but always at start up. One time it worked after holding the reset button. Also the clock keeps time, it doesn't reset every time it comes on. What could it be?
> 
> ...


you may need a tune up. i get the same thing with the locks. when i try to lock itll lock and open. im confused myself about this. but its definitely electrical. so a tune up is possibly. i may get one myself


----------



## DRUNKHORSE (Mar 6, 2005)

*^^^ tune-up?*

hes talking about the interior electrical system, not the engine. The clock obviously has a short in the circuit, cause you said that the clock doesnt always reset itself, so thats a given answer. Check the wires and the insulation especially on the power wire (mostlikely red). As for the door locks its either, the battery in your remote, the door lock actuator, or power door lock switch.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

both problems are very common.. first is a problem in the power supply for the display on the clock. very common. the rest of the clock works fine, the display itself just doesn't light up.

the door lock timer is also known to mess up on these cars. both issues will work intermittently, then finally just stop working completely.

if you know how to solder, you can fix them both in a couple hours for next to nothing in cost.

If you can't solder and would rather someone fix it that knows what they're doing, I do them for a small fee. shoot me an email if you're interested so it doesn't look like I'm trying to run a business off this place. 
[email protected]lehm.com


----------



## nismosleeper (Jan 16, 2005)

Just have someone do it for ya Jermaine, since 'money ain't a thing'....


----------



## JermaineDupri (Oct 12, 2005)

Thanks for the advice, I'll see what I can do and post an update.


----------

